# used tools



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Anyone know of a place that sells good used tools? Any help would be great.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Dollar general.


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Ha ha


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

I got a few used tools for sell. Look at the for sale section.


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I would look at auctions, and home depot, home depot carries ridgid. Also there is a swapping section here as DR said.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

When I started out as an apprentice, I bought a ton of stuff at the local pawn shops. This was before Craigslist and Ebay so they aren't the same but you can still find some decent deals there. I've also picked up some stuff off of the internet (CL and Ebay mostly). Garage sales, estate sales, farm auctions, etc.





Paul


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

I started collecting tools when I was 9 so I have alot of plumbing related tools. Sears is good too, estate and yard sales can be good if u have the time to go and find em


----------



## PlumberJ (Dec 12, 2011)

Where is the sale section?


----------



## Mississippiplum (Sep 30, 2011)

Plumbers swap


----------



## Dun' Right (Sep 27, 2010)

Pawn shops can be ok, but the ones around here charge 80% of retail for a pos tool. I go to just about every construction/tool/plumbing auction I can find. If I find a tool that is nicer than the one I already have, I'll sell the old one, or put it on the shelf for when the one I have breaks. 

Gotta be careful at auction though, because you can easily pay more for something than it's worth, so do your research before hand. 

Last auction I went too, I bought up quite a few plumbing tools. The ones I have multiples of, I'll usually sell. 

Last but not least, Craigslist is a pretty good place to find deals on tools. Just always get a bill of sale with the guys drivers license number, name, etc... on it in case it comes up stolen.


----------



## Bill (Jun 17, 2008)

here
http://www.plumbingzone.com/f24/


----------

